# 7up bubble and date question



## bama1 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have an eight bubble 7up with an acl logo on neck with seven bubbles. It has an owens mark with a 3 on the left and a 3. on the right. Does this mean 1943? It is the "fresh up" back label  Dr. Pepper Bottling Co. Columbus, Ga.


----------



## splante (Mar 2, 2011)

borrowed from sodapopbob   shows that it would be  a 1943

 OWENS-ILLINOIS SUMMARIZATION ... (So Far) 


 1. Early Mark ... On embossed / Non Acls ... A capital "O" in a box = 1919 thru 1929 

 2. 1930s ... (example) ... 2 <(I)> 5 No Dot = 1935 

 3. 1940s ... (example ... 3 <(I)> 8. With Dot = 1948 

 4. 1950s ... (example) ... 12 <(I)> 54 Double Digit = 1954


----------



## bama1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks splante. That is what i thought from reading old post on here. What i don't understand was the switch from eight bubbles with embossed 7up or u7p on the neck to the seven bubbles with acl on neck. This bottle has eight bubbles (below the p) and seven bubbles in acl on neck. Is this common?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 2, 2011)

bama1 ~ 

 Generally speaking they went from eight bubbles to seven bubbles around 1938 when someone in the company noticed it and said ... "Hey, we're 7up, so why not change the eight bubbles to seven?" The rest, as they say, is history. The earliest known acl for 7up is dated 1935. As for the contridiction of a different bubble count on the same bottle, this is an abnormality and occurred ocassionally until they finally got their act together.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 2, 2011)

Here is one of the first 7up acls and dated 1935. And no bubbles whatsoever.  {Courtesy of member wonkapete}


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 2, 2011)

And another early 7up bottle. Amber - 1935 - Eight Bubbles - San Diego, Ca. {Courtesy of Cecil Munsey}


----------



## splante (Mar 3, 2011)

love the 30's acls


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 3, 2011)

Check this one out with the fluted ribs around the shoulder and neck. I don't know the exact date, but pre 1938 with eight bubbles, and the coolest bottle ever. {Another wonkapete beauty}


----------



## bama1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks SODAPOPBOB. Here is the bottle i was asking about.


----------



## bama1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I just saw another thread on this forum of recent ebay acl bottles by splante. If you go down there is an 8 bubble 7up. That bottle has acl label with 8 bubbles on the neck? Trying to understand but not working out. If they changed the bubbles around 1939 by going from 8 to 7 and changed from embossed neck to acl, then why would that bottle have 8 bubbles? The bottle i posted is from 1943 but unsure about the one in the picture by splante.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 4, 2011)

Cool bottle. That's what I call a ... "7up & 8down"  Lol  []  I think they are on the hard-to-come-by list with the two different bubble counts.

 SPBOB

 P.S. I'm sure Splante will be along soon to tell you all about it.


----------

